# what do i do with my eggs?



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

ok so i looked in the nest box today while the dad was in there, its been two weeks since they were laid and i thinks theres 2 now. they rolled a bit so isaw them and they have dents in them and i think i saw a hole in one. when should i take them out?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

First you would need to take them out if they are defintely broke. 

Next is to figure out what is disturbing them to panic (when they scramble to get out of the nestbox) and crack/break the eggs. The most common time of eggs getting broken is at night. Do you have a night light on during the night? If during the day is there another animal (cat, dog) that could be distracting them?


----------



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

but isnt it bad to take them out cos they lay more? it would most likely be night, we get possoms and cats, im goin to cover them completely up. should i put a light in?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Eggs are laid about 7-10 days after a pair mates successfully. The process of egg laying, from ovary to fertilization, development of shell to actual egg laying is approximately 2-3 days. You can expect your female to lay 1 egg about every 48 hours. until a clutch of 2-8 eggs is laid. Prior to egg laying and during the egg laying process, the female will have very large and odorous droppings, which is normal. Fecal matter will be retained in the cloaca until they are eliminated in the morning. Sometimes the parents will wait until 2 or 3 eggs are present before nesting on eggs. The purpose is so that most of the eggs will hatch around the same time. _Eggs do not start to incubate until they are nested on and get warm and eggs can stay viable for up to 7 days before nesting is need. If parents are reluctant to go inside of the nestbox, hang a strip of millet seed near the entrance hole. 

_Provide your birds with a shallow dish of water to bathe in each day. When parents wet the feathers on their lower body feathers, eggs are kept moist during the nesting phase. This will help to maintain the humidity level that embryos need to develop properly. Your birds will also turn the eggs once every hour during the day and some pairs will also turn them during the night. Turning eggs helps to maintain a uniform temperature on both the upper and lower side of the egg. Turning also prevents the baby from sticking to the shell membrane and it helps organs to develop properly.If you notice eggs that with a hairline crack, you can repair them by applying a thin coat of white, non-toxic, water soluble glue such as Elmer's Glue. A Larger crack can be repaired by placing a tiny piece of gauze or a single layer of unscented tissue over it and then applying several coats of glue. Wait 30 minutes between applications. The area repaired has to be minimal or oxygen exchange through pores in the egg may be impaired. Repaired eggs should also be watched closely during hatching because the chick may have trouble breaking through a large, thick seal and may need help during hatching. Since the glue is water soluble, applying sterile water with a small paintbrush to moisten the repaired area will allow you to carefully remove the tissue during hatching. Always wash your hands with soap and hot water and use a hand sanitizer before handling eggs. Eggs are porous and harmful bacteria on your hands will get inside of the egg, harming the chick. 

Don't remove eggs UNLESS they are completely broken.. (they will rot and it's not nice) yes, if you remove her eggs now, she will lay more to replace the removed ones. Half cover them and give them a night light to help stop any frights they're having.


----------



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

will they stress out if i take out the nest box?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you're taking all the eggs it's best to take the nestbox too. Having a nest available will just make them want to lay more eggs. They might be displeased at first when the nestbox disappears but they'll get over it quickly. You could also give them the long nights treatment and take other steps to get them out of breeding mode.


----------



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

today i looked in and i dont think i saw a hole but still dents, does this mean they're definatly dead?


----------

